# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ساعت مطالعه

## amen

سلام. این تاپیک فقط برای وارد کردن ساعت مطالعه روزانه هست.(برای تعهد بیشتر به برنامه)

از امروز تاریخ1401/02/07

65 روز تا کنکور1401

----------


## amen

ساعت مطاله امروز: 7ونیم ساعت

تعداد تست:135

----------

